# Sold…Aire 156D



## Whitewater Squirell (May 12, 2021)

It’s gone to a good home….
2014 Aire 156D -Green
3 Thwarts
Recently Serviced at Aire Factory in Boise, ID. Great condition and passed 48 hour air test.
2 years remaining on No Fault warranty
Located in Corvallis, OR can make arrangements for transfer to Boise, ID


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

Why did boat in great condition need Factory Service?


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

Never heard of a factory service on boats before. I sure do like my 156D though.


----------



## Whitewater Squirell (May 12, 2021)

PDX Duck said:


> Why did boat in great condition need Factory Service?


The Logos that we’re put on at that time bubble and turn black. I had them taken off and new ones put on. Aire treats you right. If it’s in the factory why not give it a once over.


----------



## Whitewater Squirell (May 12, 2021)

PDX Duck said:


> Why did boat in great condition need Factory Service?





SherpaDave said:


> Never heard of a factory service on boats before. I sure do like my 156D though.


If you had your something serviced at the factory what would you call it? 🤔
The 156D has been an excellent boat. I’m selling it because I want something I haven’t been on with my EX. 🤣


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

It could just be the angle of the picture, but it looks more like the "E" series not the "D."


----------



## SheepEater (Jul 9, 2020)

I think the E-series boat have two D-rings on the stern. The picture is deceiving, though.


----------



## Whitewater Squirell (May 12, 2021)

Down River Equipment said:


> It could just be the angle of the picture, but it looks more like the "E" series not the "D."


Dusty- It’s a “D”…. Did you want it delivered up to the house? You can slap a frame on it and I’ll keep the Thwarts? 😉


----------

